# Coat Enhancer Supplement. Anyone tried Show Stopper?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I did try it. I would NEVER use it again, and I would discourage others from doing so. It is extremely high in fat, for one thing. The bitch I was giving it to gained weight very quickly. I took her off it and she blew coat, immediately, TO THE SKIN. And the dog, Tommy, became very, very ill.At the time, I did not equate it with the Show Stopper. He had a pseudopancreatitis/elevated liver enzymes, severe dehydration - he was a very sick dog. Of course, he was taken off the Show Stopper as he was put on a special diet. He blew coat immediately, like the bitch did. I inquired on another GR list if anyone had experienced the MAJOR coat blow after discontinuing Show Stopper, and received many replies from people who had, and who _also _had dogs become very ill, like Tommy. Mhy vet looked into it and determined his problems were from the imbalance created by the supplement.

Never, ever again.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Coat is genetic. Frequent baths, brushing damp, not dry coat, and good diet are the best bets for good coat. And supplementing an 8 mo old puppy for coat is, IMO, a waste of money, and potentially could cause his diet to be unbalanced.


----------



## Toffifay (Dec 29, 2009)

I used it, wasn't impressed with it, either. I didn't notice any coat improvements or loss when I stopped feeding it. But, there was significant weight gain. The feeding recommendations are really high, imo. I like to add just a teaspoon or a capsule or one squirt of any given supplement, not huge heaping spoonfuls. The dogs also got so that didn't like it in their food.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

At 54% fat, and 150 calories per scoop with the rx being 3 scoops, do the math... pancreatitis walking...


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i ever use it
expensive, and surely it did something better to the coat, but now i never want to use it anymore
3 big scoop each day for dog size like golden is a really too much

showdog people usually use showstopper


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Coat is genetic. Frequent baths, brushing damp, not dry coat, and good diet are the best bets for good coat. And supplementing an 8 mo old puppy for coat is, IMO, a waste of money, and potentially could cause his diet to be unbalanced.


I have a question about the brushing-when you say brush damp coat, do you just spritz with plain water, or with any sort of conditioner/detangler added, and if so what kind? Thanks.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know several people whose dogs blew all their coat out after stopping Show Stopper, like PG's dogs. I have a friend who swears by it, but the negative comments would certainly deter me from trying it with my dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Paige&Lily said:


> I have a question about the brushing-when you say brush damp coat, do you just spritz with plain water, or with any sort of conditioner/detangler added, and if so what kind? Thanks.


 
Plain water is fine. Adding a few drops of any sort of conditioner is nice, because it helps to add "slip" - makes the comb or brush glide through a bit better.


----------

